# w00t



## Guest (26. Mrz 2007)

hallo, ich bin en ziemlicher JavaScript n00b und irgendwie klappt mein JS Code nihct im Firefox aber im IE klappt er?! 
	
	
	
	





```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function makeGame() {
document.write("<table border=\"1\">");
 for(var i = 1; i < 10; i++) {
 document.write("<tr>");
	for(var j = 1; j < 10; j++) {
	document.write("<td><input type=\"text\" size=\"3\" maxlength=\"3\" value=\""+i+j+"\"></td>");
	}
document.write("</tr>");
}
document.write("</table>");
}
</SCRIPT>
<TITLE>JavaScript</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY onclick="makeGame()">
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Marcel_Handball (26. Mrz 2007)

weil du im body nicht onclick, sondern onload schreiben musst

```
<BODY onload="makeGame()">
```

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2007)

Mit onload klappts auch nihct, also es klappt schon, mein Gitternetz wird angezeigt, aber irgendwie steckt das Script danach in einer Endlosschleife fest, d.h die Sanduhr beim Mauszeiger verschwindet nicht, drucken geht nihct... und das komische ist das es beim IE halt klapt  :shock:


----------



## Marcel_Handball (26. Mrz 2007)

Musst du die Tabelle denn in der Funktion schreiben, denn es wäre viel sinnvoller, oder zumindest einfacher und übersichtlicher die Tabelle im Body zu schreiben und in jedes Feld, wo etwas eingesetzt werden soll, eine bestimmte Funktion aufzurufen.

Diese Funktion wäre immer die selbe.

Gruß Marcel


----------

